# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  الصلوات الشعبانية

## حبي عترة محمد

*
الصلوات الشعبانية
الصلوات الشعبانية واللتي تستحب قرائتها عند الزوال .




.. و نسألكم الدعاء


اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد، شَجَرَةِ النُّبُوَّةِ،وَمَوْضِعِ الرِّسالَةِ، وَمُخْتَلَفِ الْمَلائِكَةِ، وَمَعْدِنِ الْعِلْمِ،وَاَهْلِ بَيْتِ الْوَحْىِ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّدالْفُلْكِ الْجارِيَةِ فِي اللُّجَجِ الْغامِرَةِ، يَأْمَنُ مَنْ رَكِبَها،وَيَغْرَقُ مَنْ تَرَكَهَا، الْمُتَقَدِّمُ لَهُمْ مارِقٌ، وَالْمُتَاَخِّرُعَنْهُمْ زاهِقٌ، وَاللاّزِمُ لَهُمْ لاحِقٌ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدوَآلِ مُحَمَّد،الْكَهْفِ الْحَصينِ، وَغِياثِ الْمُضْطَرِّالْمُسْتَكينِ، وَمَلْجَأِ الْهارِبينَ، وَعِصْمَةِ الْمُعْتَصِمينَ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد صَلاةً كَثيرَةً، تَكُونُ لَهُمْ رِضاًوَلِحَقِّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد اَداءً وَقَضاءً، بِحَوْل مِنْكَ وَقُوَّة يارَبَّ الْعالَمينَ،اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد،الطَّيِّبينَ الاَْبْرارِ الاَْخْيارِ، الَّذينَ اَوْجَبْتَ حُقُوقَهُمْ،وَفَرَضْتَ طاعَتَهُمْ وَوِلايَتَهُمْ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِمُحَمَّد، وَاعْمُرْ قَلْبي بِطاعَتِكَ، وَلا تُخْزِني بِمَعْصِيَتِكَ، وَارْزُقْني مُواساةَ مَنْ قَتَّرْتَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ بِما وَسَّعْتَ عَلَيَّ مِنْفَضْلِكَ، وَنَشَرْتَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ عَدْلِكَ، وَاَحْيَيْتَني تَحْتَ ظِلِّكَ، وَهذاشَهْرُ نَبِيِّكَ سَيِّدِ رُسُلِكَ، شَعْبانُ الَّذي حَفَفْتَهُ مِنْكَبِ الرَّحْمَةِ وَالرِّضْوانِ، الَّذي كانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يَدْاَبُ في صِيامِه وَقِيامِه في لَياليهِ وَاَيّامِه بُخُوعاً لَكَ في اِكْرامِه وَاِعْظامِه اِلى مَحَلِّ حِمامِهِ، اَللّـهُمَّ فَاَعِنّا عَلَى الاْسْتِنانِ بِسُنَّتِه فيهِ، وَنَيْلِ الشَّفاعَةِ لَدَيْهِ، اَللّـهُمَّ وَاجْعَلْهُ لي شَفيعاً مُشَفَّعاً وَطَريقاً اِلَيْكَ مَهيعاً، وَاجْعَلْني لَهُمُ تَّبِعاً حَتّى اَلْقاكَ يَوْمَ الْقِيامَةِ عَنّي راضِياً، وَ عَنْ ذُنُوبي غاضِياً، قَدْ اَوْجَبْتَ لي مِنْكَ الرَّحْمَةَ وَالرِّضْوانَ، وَاَنْزَلْتَ نيدارَ الْقَرارِ وَمَحَلَّ الاَْخْيارِ .





*

----------


## فاطيمة

شكراااااااااااا

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد، شَجَرَةِ النُّبُوَّةِ،وَمَوْضِعِ الرِّسالَةِ، وَمُخْتَلَفِ الْمَلائِكَةِ، وَمَعْدِنِ الْعِلْمِ،وَاَهْلِ بَيْتِ الْوَحْىِ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّدالْفُلْكِ الْجارِيَةِ فِي اللُّجَجِ الْغامِرَةِ، يَأْمَنُ مَنْ رَكِبَها،وَيَغْرَقُ مَنْ تَرَكَهَا، الْمُتَقَدِّمُ لَهُمْ مارِقٌ، وَالْمُتَاَخِّرُعَنْهُمْ زاهِقٌ، وَاللاّزِمُ لَهُمْ لاحِقٌ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدوَآلِ مُحَمَّد،الْكَهْفِ الْحَصينِ، وَغِياثِ الْمُضْطَرِّالْمُسْتَكينِ، وَمَلْجَأِ الْهارِبينَ، وَعِصْمَةِ الْمُعْتَصِمينَ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد صَلاةً كَثيرَةً، تَكُونُ لَهُمْ رِضاًوَلِحَقِّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد اَداءً وَقَضاءً، بِحَوْل مِنْكَ وَقُوَّة يارَبَّ الْعالَمينَ،اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد،الطَّيِّبينَ الاَْبْرارِ الاَْخْيارِ، الَّذينَ اَوْجَبْتَ حُقُوقَهُمْ،وَفَرَضْتَ طاعَتَهُمْ وَوِلايَتَهُمْ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِمُحَمَّد، وَاعْمُرْ قَلْبي بِطاعَتِكَ، وَلا تُخْزِني بِمَعْصِيَتِكَ، وَارْزُقْني مُواساةَ مَنْ قَتَّرْتَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ بِما وَسَّعْتَ عَلَيَّ مِنْفَضْلِكَ، وَنَشَرْتَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ عَدْلِكَ، وَاَحْيَيْتَني تَحْتَ ظِلِّكَ، وَهذاشَهْرُ نَبِيِّكَ سَيِّدِ رُسُلِكَ، شَعْبانُ الَّذي حَفَفْتَهُ مِنْكَبِ الرَّحْمَةِ وَالرِّضْوانِ، الَّذي كانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يَدْاَبُ في صِيامِه وَقِيامِه في لَياليهِ وَاَيّامِه بُخُوعاً لَكَ في اِكْرامِه وَاِعْظامِه اِلى مَحَلِّ حِمامِهِ، اَللّـهُمَّ فَاَعِنّا عَلَى الاْسْتِنانِ بِسُنَّتِه فيهِ، وَنَيْلِ الشَّفاعَةِ لَدَيْهِ، اَللّـهُمَّ وَاجْعَلْهُ لي شَفيعاً مُشَفَّعاً وَطَريقاً اِلَيْكَ مَهيعاً، وَاجْعَلْني لَهُمُ تَّبِعاً حَتّى اَلْقاكَ يَوْمَ الْقِيامَةِ عَنّي راضِياً، وَ عَنْ ذُنُوبي غاضِياً، قَدْ اَوْجَبْتَ لي مِنْكَ الرَّحْمَةَ وَالرِّضْوانَ، وَاَنْزَلْتَ نيدارَ الْقَرارِ وَمَحَلَّ الاَْخْيارِ .



شكراً فاطمية على المرور الطيب



*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*. و نسألكم الدعاء


اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد، شَجَرَةِ النُّبُوَّةِ،وَمَوْضِعِ الرِّسالَةِ، وَمُخْتَلَفِ الْمَلائِكَةِ، وَمَعْدِنِ الْعِلْمِ،وَاَهْلِ بَيْتِ الْوَحْىِ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّدالْفُلْكِ الْجارِيَةِ فِي اللُّجَجِ الْغامِرَةِ، يَأْمَنُ مَنْ رَكِبَها،وَيَغْرَقُ مَنْ تَرَكَهَا، الْمُتَقَدِّمُ لَهُمْ مارِقٌ، وَالْمُتَاَخِّرُعَنْهُمْ زاهِقٌ، وَاللاّزِمُ لَهُمْ لاحِقٌ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدوَآلِ مُحَمَّد،الْكَهْفِ الْحَصينِ، وَغِياثِ الْمُضْطَرِّالْمُسْتَكينِ، وَمَلْجَأِ الْهارِبينَ، وَعِصْمَةِ الْمُعْتَصِمينَ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد صَلاةً كَثيرَةً، تَكُونُ لَهُمْ رِضاًوَلِحَقِّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد اَداءً وَقَضاءً، بِحَوْل مِنْكَ وَقُوَّة يارَبَّ الْعالَمينَ،اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد،الطَّيِّبينَ الاَْبْرارِ الاَْخْيارِ، الَّذينَ اَوْجَبْتَ حُقُوقَهُمْ،وَفَرَضْتَ طاعَتَهُمْ وَوِلايَتَهُمْ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِمُحَمَّد، وَاعْمُرْ قَلْبي بِطاعَتِكَ، وَلا تُخْزِني بِمَعْصِيَتِكَ، وَارْزُقْني مُواساةَ مَنْ قَتَّرْتَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ رِزْقِكَ بِما وَسَّعْتَ عَلَيَّ مِنْفَضْلِكَ، وَنَشَرْتَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ عَدْلِكَ، وَاَحْيَيْتَني تَحْتَ ظِلِّكَ، وَهذاشَهْرُ نَبِيِّكَ سَيِّدِ رُسُلِكَ، شَعْبانُ الَّذي حَفَفْتَهُ مِنْكَبِ الرَّحْمَةِ وَالرِّضْوانِ، الَّذي كانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يَدْاَبُ في صِيامِه وَقِيامِه في لَياليهِ وَاَيّامِه بُخُوعاً لَكَ في اِكْرامِه وَاِعْظامِه اِلى مَحَلِّ حِمامِهِ، اَللّـهُمَّ فَاَعِنّا عَلَى الاْسْتِنانِ بِسُنَّتِه فيهِ، وَنَيْلِ الشَّفاعَةِ لَدَيْهِ، اَللّـهُمَّ وَاجْعَلْهُ لي شَفيعاً مُشَفَّعاً وَطَريقاً اِلَيْكَ مَهيعاً، وَاجْعَلْني لَهُمُ تَّبِعاً حَتّى اَلْقاكَ يَوْمَ الْقِيامَةِ عَنّي راضِياً، وَ عَنْ ذُنُوبي غاضِياً، قَدْ اَوْجَبْتَ لي مِنْكَ الرَّحْمَةَ وَالرِّضْوانَ، وَاَنْزَلْتَ نيدارَ الْقَرارِ وَمَحَلَّ الاَْخْيارِ .






*

----------

